# Yellow Urine



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

I've noticed for the past 3 days JD's urine has been yellow. The urate is white and the poop itself is a normal green color. I have no idea except stress for the reason its happening. I've ignored it since I thought it was stress but its sticking around. He drinks water and eats a lot. Whenever Mercedes eats he is right there. They are both pigs when it comes to eating haha. I've added nothing to his diet. Not even any veggies because I'm waiting on it. Mercedes never had this problem nor did Trickee. The only urine color I've seen is clear. The only thing I could think of is the calcium block in the cage which I wouldn't even think that would do it. 

At the moment his diet consists of, Zupreem Sensible Seed and their Zupreem finch pellets which I've never seen them touch. Neither of them actually. I even put millet in the bowl to entice them but they just eat the millet and scram.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

How are you determining the urine is yellow? Are you making that judgement based on the stain that may be left on the cage paper around the dropping? Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Cody said:


> How are you determining the urine is yellow? Are you making that judgement based on the stain that may be left on the cage paper around the dropping? Can you post a picture of it?


The liquid around the poop is a yellow color. It's about cm out. I determined the color when I pulled it apart with a tooth pick and saw the urate was a normal white color and the poop was green.


----------



## FurryBadgers (May 9, 2018)

Hello,

Did you switch to kitchen roll from newspaper by any chance?

Kitchen roll absorbs moisture and the droppings will bleed into the paper. My budgies have the same look on kitchen roll and they are perfectly fine


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Ted, the droppings look perfectly fine . Color and all is normal.


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks, I'm glad. I always ask to make sure nothing is wrong. The poop came from the carrier cage I use. I take them out often on car rides to visit family. JD doesn't mind but you should see Mercedes's face light up when he gets to watch the cars go by and look around. I try to take them out as much as possible when its nice outside and just sit outside. Because I know being in their cage all day isn't fun.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree, the droppings look fine.


----------

